# Question On Installing A 3 Phase Motor On A Go602..?



## DBlue (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a Go602 lathe would like to install a 3 phase motor with a VFD. Which motor and VFD should I get. I know a little electrical but know nothing about doing this conversion. If anyone could give me some help I would really appreciate it....

Thanks,
Don


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 9, 2016)

If you need the motor and VFD check here. You get both for the price of the VFD. I have nothing to do with this place just found them searching one day.
http://dealerselectric.com/motor_drive_packages.asp


----------



## DBlue (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks very much, I really appreciate it.

Don


----------



## mksj (Jan 10, 2016)

There are a number of postings describing the conversion, the motor is metric, so would go with look at something like a Leeson Metric series D80 frame, but would need to verify what your lathe came with. Teco makes some very nice basic VFDs, the current low end would be a L510 with 115V single phase in 230 three phase out. Also look at AutomationDirect GS2 or GS3 models. Just a starting point.

http://www.projectsinmetal.com/foru...install-a-vfd-on-a-grizzly-g0602-10x22-lathe/
http://www.wolfautomation.com/produ...1-to-3-hp-single-or-3-phasebrteco-l510-series


----------



## DBlue (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks mksj....that's what I was looking for.

Don


----------

